# Breaking in new locomotive



## raleets

Here's a newbie question.
What do you folks suggest for breaking in a brand new locomotive?
In case it matters, it's a Bachmann 8-wheel drive diesel (GP40 Conrail).
Suggested speed(s), durations, etc.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tankist

just run it and enjoy 
it will reach its optimal performance in ~half hour to an hour.


or you can do the routine with disassembling, removing lube and using teesh polish on the plastic gears for couple minutes. then cleaning and relubing. i wouldn't bother


----------



## NIMT

Yep just run it, I've only had a few out of hundreds that needed the gears polished.
The other benefit is if it's "New" you will find out real quick if you need to return it under a build or warranty issue!


----------



## raleets

Thanks guys,
Can't wait to get out to the garage this evening and let 'er rip! :laugh:
This is my second new Bachmann. The first one is about a month old and I just set it on the track and put the power to it. It's purred like my cat ever since, that's why I chose to buy another Bachmann.
Hope this one's as good! 
Bob


----------



## raleets

Just got in from the garage. Might be my last visit in several days since it's about 70' from the house and we're scheduled for 12 to 15 inches of snow in the next 48 hours! Ouch!
Anyway, the new Bachmann loco is a champ! A keeper! It's smooth as glass with excellent slow, medium, and fast speeds in both directions. Quiet too!
Can't believe it only set me back $26. Life is good! :thumbsup:
I would highly recommend this unit for anyone who doesn't want to spend an arm & leg on a loco.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Robes

Thanx for the recommendation. Make a purchase that much more comfortable....


----------



## raleets

Robes,
Since we're both about to get hammered with tons of white stuff, I'm looking forward to watching my two Bachmanns whiz 'round and 'round for the next day or two. :laugh: How about you?
Seriously, I'm new to this model RR gig and enjoying it a bunch but don't want to spend a young fortune on it either. That's why I get excited to find something that works pretty decent for an affordable price.
My wife thinks I've lost my mind, but after 34+ years she probably should have figured that out long ago! 
Stay warm,
Bob


----------



## Robes

You're one up on me. I don't have a layout yet. But I did download some software, so I should have some time to start putting down on paper what I have in my head. Not too much time, I'll have the entire herd in the barn for this storm... that means mucking stalls.


----------



## raleets

Robes,
My entire "herd" consists of one (1) spoiled rotten cat that thinks he owns the house!
He'll be snuggled up tight tonight while the winds howl :laugh:
Good luck, and happy trains,
Bob


----------



## jzrouterman

raleets said:


> Just got in from the garage. Might be my last visit in several days since it's about 70' from the house and we're scheduled for 12 to 15 inches of snow in the next 48 hours! Ouch!
> Anyway, the new Bachmann loco is a champ! A keeper! It's smooth as glass with excellent slow, medium, and fast speeds in both directions. Quiet too!
> Can't believe it only set me back $26. Life is good! :thumbsup:
> I would highly recommend this unit for anyone who doesn't want to spend an arm & leg on a loco.
> Cheers,
> Bob


Yeh, the bachmann I bought last week (an SD40-2, eight wheel drive) seems to run better and better as time goes on. It runs exceptional with my Athearn and Atlas engines. This is a huge plus, as I will be running multible engines. Like yours, it cost a lot less than an Athearn or an Atlas of the same type. So, I feel that I got a very good deal as well. 

Routerman


----------



## raleets

Routerman,
My problem is that I'm so new to this cool hobby that I have NO basis of comparison between "great", "good", "fair", and "bad" other than my own very limited experience.
Some day I hope to go to a train show or someplace where I can actually witness the performance of the more expensive "superior" locomotives, switches, etc.
So, for now, I'm completely at the mercy of what I read and learn on this forum.
Nevertheless, I'm having a blast!!
Cheers,
Bob


----------

